# Go Spurs



## Flyerfan1957 (Mar 24, 2014)

You guys are having a great season. I lived in San Antonio in the early and middle 70s. Use to go to to as many of the Spurs games as I could at Hemisphere Arena. We were in town last year and saw two games against the warriors in the playoffs. The first went 2 OTs. Anyway, I just wanted to say I have never experienced a more exciting atmosphere at a sporting event as those 2 games were. My son was born in San Antonio. We have loved your City and your Spurs all theses years. Hope Duncan and Parker and Geno can get that last ring this year. GO SPURS


----------

